# OnSale Cancelled Orders - Re-Order ASAP



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I hope I am not double posting.

All those of you who ordered from OnSale and your orders got cancelled, please read this thread.

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?sduid=1415370&t=3337902

Original OnSale Post 
http://store.onsale.com/n/Onsale-Hp-Touchpad-Update/customPages-1386

My order did get cancelled but I re-ordered today morning at 7:50am EST and the order went through.

Let's hope I get a 32 GB.

Also, the payment page is way too slow so please be patient. Hope this helps.

Regards,
Munchy


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

it keeps telling me item no longer available on the order ID page


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Props.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> it keeps telling me item no longer available on the order ID page


You have to go to the link provided and enter your original order id. They then email you a one-use link. This is only valid if your ordered that Sunday. And they only have 32GB.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> it keeps telling me item no longer available on the order ID page


looks like a generic timeout message because of the site flooding, I would suggest keep trying


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

I just got my re order through so the site might be up again, of course now I feel like a retard for paying 200 just a couple of days ago for a 16 gig one


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

every time I put in my # and email it gives a message above saying item no longer available...my order # was from a 16gb

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Are you pasting the order number by chance? Try entering it manually, and try another browser.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I have copied, manually, hyphenated, de-hyphenated, each of my orders. None have worked. Same message every time.. Its in yellow ish box above the text field that says "item is no longer available". Sigh, maybe it is, or 16gb isn't synced correctly?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Tried chrome, Firefox, Android

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

Hell I did it from the default browser on my phone. I had ordered a 32. Perhaps their out of the 16?


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Just tried it in opera mobile too. I'm going to call, I think its because my order was of a 16gb. I have to wait for class* to get out first tho :'( and hopefully not an hour hold time

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

They only have 32. Even if you ordered a 16, you can still get the 32. That's my situation and I had no problem.

But no idea there man. You can try onsale support, but good luck.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Yea, their info page says even if the order was for a 16 you can still get a 32. And it seems they have a dedicated touchpad call number lol. That way we don't tie up their entire system 

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

Even I had ordered for a 16GB, and now ordered a 32GB.

was your order placed later than Sunday originally.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I placed 4 different orders late afternoon on that Sunday. Plus an earlier one I canceled myself. Non have worked

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Annnnnd I can't get thru on the phone. The "man" is trying to bring me down, I know it

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

please read this 
http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=43170778&postcount=3559

also can you try using different browser, a lot of people tried that and it worked.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

munchy_cool said:


> please read this
> http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=43170778&postcount=3559
> 
> also can you try using different browser, a lot of people tried that and it worked.


Thank you so much!! That has to be it, a friend ordered his right in front of me and then I tried his browser and nada. I'll try calling.

Thanks again Munchy


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Update:

Called multiple times and finally got through, they took my info and will get back to me with instructions via call or email.

You'll know you have the "legit" on-hold service if the recording elaborates about the HP discount and inventory outage, then loops continuously about holding. I was at 23+ minutes before they answered, I had made it to 25 once but was disconnected.

Hopefully this is informative

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P tbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

Hope you get the TP.


----------



## gx1400 (Aug 26, 2011)

I had problems last night at home. I got the order number from amazon to work and got the email. I used the link and entered my address and it timed out. Couldn't reconnect or use the link a second time.

I've been trying to call all day and tried using the number again or using other browsers with NO LUCK.

Luckily I forwarded the email to my work email address (no personal email access from work) and just tried it... IT WENT THROUGH. Unit is it ordered and I paid the extra $12 for 2 day shipping since they seemed to give those people priority last time... I should have payed for overnight but didn't see the different was negligible. Oh well. Here's to hoping I get me a 32GB one!


----------



## Tomen8r (Sep 19, 2011)

I lucked out ... got two 32gb Touchpads for $100 ($50 apiece) as I participated in a bulk purchase. I purchased these right after the HP announcement and days before Best Buy drastically lowered the prices. Timing is everything. I feel for those who have ordered and then have orders cancelled. To be honest, I don't know if I would purchase one today, as they are difficult to get and are being market up by some retailers ..

I purchased them specifically for porting Android. While webOS is ok, nothing really works for what I need. I can't even watch a movie that is local to the drive on the touchpad (ugh), although I can online ..(file association crap) .. Anyway, I can't wait until CyanogenMod makes the first build available ..


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

The one day I don't check rootz at work.... well I got my order in for one 32GB pad, I really hope it wasn't too late to get what was available.

I originally ordered two from the amazon/onsale deal so I could give one to my son (who has been asking for a tablet for since February) and one for my parents but it allowed me to order one today.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, although I already bought and received mine from QVC at a much better deal. Used this to order a second one to sell at same price to a friend who has been searching desperately for this device as well.


----------



## wrblplayas13 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the post! Just got one.

Good for OnSale for making it up to some people.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

just in time I hope

HP TOUCHPAD UPDATE (9/22/2011)

This promotion is now sold out. We are no longer validating any new Order ID's and we are not accepting any new orders for this promotion.

Customers who have already had their Order ID's validated and were sent an e-mail link, and who have not been able to place an order, may still be able to do so by either clicking on the original link and placing your order online, or by speaking with a customer service representative at 1-877-233-7409 during the hours of 7 AM to 7 PM Pacific. Please refer again to the original terms and conditions of this offer, and be aware that in no event will this link be available for orders after Monday, Sept. 26 at 11:59 PM Pacific.

We may not have sufficient inventory to meet the demand for all affected customers and we make no guarantees or assurances that you will be able to receive a unit.

Thank you for your interest in this promotion.

source - http://store.onsale.com/n/Onsale-Hp-Touchpad-Update/customPages-1386


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

Got a tracking number for mine already but it is not showing up in UPS so I am waiting to make sure it has actually shipped.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Still showing "in Progress"...


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

Hrmm some people have tracking numbers, I get the feeling I'm going to be SOL.

Status: In ProcessShip Method: UPS Ground
Tracking #'(s): No tracking info


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

kernelhappy said:


> Hrmm some people have tracking numbers, I get the feeling I'm going to be SOL.
> 
> Status: In ProcessShip Method: UPS Ground
> Tracking #'(s): No tracking info


same as mine ....


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Got my tracking number. Guess I'm getting my second one for sure now.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I never got connected by onsale. The original order outage didn't bother me, but this problem does. I had everything required and tried before the majority and I couldn't get it. Sigh

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

kernelhappy said:


> Hrmm some people have tracking numbers, I get the feeling I'm going to be SOL.
> 
> Status: In ProcessShip Method: UPS Ground
> Tracking #'(s): No tracking info





munchy_cool said:


> same as mine ....


Me three.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

I got my email with the tracking number at ~5am. It might take a while for some email services.


----------



## setox (Sep 23, 2011)

WOAH!

Subtotal:	$149.99
Shipping Charge:	$6.08
Estimated Tax:* $13.84
Total:

$169.91

Order Number: F7019***


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

congrats. We're in the same boat then. Possibly getting it next week. Really hope to get before Thursday so I can sell it to my friend.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Interesting...

No tax on my order... F699*** we'll see how that goes this time around. This one's actually for my Bro... (he'll have to reimburse me... but only for the cost of the unit...)


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

setox said:


> WOAH!
> 
> Subtotal:	$149.99
> Shipping Charge:	$6.08
> ...


looks like 9% tax or so... you probably live in california or one of those states that enforces tax.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Yay... have a tracking number... while it doesn't show up in UPS's system YET, tat should mean something... if it's shipping from Cali, I should see it early to mid next week.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

kernelhappy said:


> The one day I don't check rootz at work.... well I got my order in for one 32GB pad, I really hope it wasn't too late to get what was available.
> 
> I originally ordered two from the amazon/onsale deal so I could give one to my son (who has been asking for a tablet for since February) and one for my parents but it allowed me to order one today.
> 
> Thanks for posting this.


I have a feeling they aren't going to over sell these. Could you image the backlash ? I'm going to go out on a limb and say if they take your order they will send us one. My Order is in and card is charged now just waiting to see if and when they ship.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

Shipped 1 hr ago ....


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

scifan said:


> Yay... have a tracking number... while it doesn't show up in UPS's system YET, tat should mean something... if it's shipping from Cali, I should see it early to mid next week.


It means its the weekend and its sitting in a BIG pile of boxes waiting for the UPS dude, who wouldn't show up until Monday.


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

munchy_cool said:


> Shipped 1 hr ago ....


Good deal man. Mine still shows "In Process" and I'm thinking it's not looking good for me. You had a 8-9 hour head start on me just from the time you started this thread.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

kernelhappy said:


> Good deal man. Mine still shows "In Process" and I'm thinking it's not looking good for me. You had a 8-9 hour head start on me just from the time you started this thread.


can you check if ur CC has a hold for the entire amount and the Level on the Order status page


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

kernelhappy said:


> Good deal man. Mine still shows "In Process" and I'm thinking it's not looking good for me. You had a 8-9 hour head start on me just from the time you started this thread.


LOL relax man. I'm telling you they are not going to oversell these no matter what they say about not guaranteeing a unit . The whole reason they are doing this and to try and get some rep back for over selling them. They obviously have them in hand and know the number.

If you have an order in and you don't get one I will personally send you my HP scientific calculator! It's programmable and if you type in 64,000,034 4 digit numbers (without a single mistake) it will run an HP Touchpad in the little 0.5x1.5 screen! its awesome! and it has 4k of memory!

Now relax you're covered either way.


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

munchy_cool said:


> can you check if ur CC has a hold for the entire amount and the Level on the Order status page


I see OnSale under pending charges for $1.00 (account validation transaction) and $156.07 (my order price) with Thursday's date on it.

I still think it's questionable if I'm actually going to get one, but it's all good, *piiman* has generously offered to send me a brand new HP50g for free if I don't.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

kernelhappy said:


> I see OnSale under pending charges for $1.00 (account validation transaction) and $156.07 (my order price) with Thursday's date on it.
> 
> I still think it's questionable if I'm actually going to get one, but it's all good, *piiman* has generously offered to send me a brand new HP50g for free if I don't.


what is the level on the onsale order status page, something like 0001 or 0100


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

kernelhappy said:


> I see OnSale under pending charges for $1.00 (account validation transaction) and $156.07 (my order price) with Thursday's date on it.
> 
> I still think it's questionable if I'm actually going to get one, but it's all good, *piiman* has generously offered to send me a brand new HP50g for free if I don't.


Sorry dude its only an HP50f and I never said it was new. What do you think I'm nuts? That Calculator cost more than my Touchpad LOL


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

munchy_cool said:


> what is the level on the onsale order status page, something like 0001 or 0100


What does that mean? mine says 0101 Am I one OVER!? am I one too late?! I'm going to KILL someone AHHHHHHHHH!! lol
seriously do you know what they mean?


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

piiman said:


> What does that mean? mine says 0101 Am I one OVER!? am I one too late?! I'm going to KILL someone AHHHHHHHHH!! lol
> seriously do you know what they mean?


as per my personal analysis on slickdeals forum it should ship , 0101 levels are shipping..


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

piiman said:


> I have a feeling they aren't going to over sell these. Could you image the backlash ? I'm going to go out on a limb and say if they take your order they will send us one. My Order is in and card is charged now just waiting to see if and when they ship.


Call - Michelle X 34414 - she can help... 

oh yeah, and I'm 100% certain if you got a confirmation order, they'll fulfill it this time... would be on-line suicide not to after last time around.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

munchy_cool said:


> as per my personal analysis on slickdeals forum it should ship , 0101 levels are shipping..


Cool! as soon as I know its shipped I'm selling my 16g to the boss.

BTW what does 1 mean, SOL?


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I ended up never being contacted by onSale. You'd think amazon / onSale would have a better record keeping system...


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> I ended up never being contacted by onSale. You'd think amazon / onSale would have a better record keeping system...


Maybe after the 26th when they know how many didn't respond to the deal. I'm betting they are being very careful not to over sell and may actually be over cautious. Keep the faith!


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

what does all these levels mean anyways?


----------



## AsX (Jun 24, 2011)

My order just changed to Shipped with UPS Ground tracking umber. The Level hasn't changed, still says 0001. Credit charge still shows as Temporary Authorization for full amount, but it takes some time for banks to update this info. Ordered Sep22 around 10 AM, order# F699****. I think everybody whose order went through are fine this time.


----------



## mpinson (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm selling my 16GB, I received my tracking number through onsale, I'm glad I never left any bad feed back on them.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

hrm. 1 day late and I got cancelled again. fool me once, shame on you.. fool me twice, it's on me... 
there will not be a 3rd time.
what a bummer.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

mputtr said:


> hrm. 1 day late and I got cancelled again. fool me once, shame on you.. fool me twice, it's on me...
> there will not be a 3rd time.
> what a bummer.


You have actually received a cancel after placing a new order?

I got a shipping and tracking notice @ 2:30am est today


----------



## wrblplayas13 (Aug 26, 2011)

SHIPPED. Pretty excited.


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

piiman said:


> Sorry dude its only an HP50f and I never said it was new. What do you think I'm nuts? That Calculator cost more than my Touchpad LOL


Just got an email from OnSale. Do you want me to send you my address?

It shows shipped with a tracking # so maybe I'm ok.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

So, my ups tracking code isn't in UPS's system as yet... question is... where are they shipping FROM? (state?)


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Probably California. I imagine they're going out tomorrow. Everyone should have them this week.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

piiman said:


> You have actually received a cancel after placing a new order?
> 
> I got a shipping and tracking notice @ 2:30am est today


yeah, i actually got an update email with a status as cancelled. go figure. I learned my lesson from onsale. never again.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

mputtr said:


> yeah, i actually got an update email with a status as cancelled. Go figure. I learned my lesson from onsale. Never again.


lame!


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

kernelhappy said:


> Just got an email from OnSale. Do you want me to send you my address?
> 
> It shows shipped with a tracking # so maybe I'm ok.


LOL you're good! I was really dreading giving up the Calc. I was half way through programing it to emulate a PS3 and had already entered 44,234,566 ops codes in binary. The one key was/is pretty beat up.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

mputtr said:


> yeah, i actually got an update email with a status as cancelled. go figure. I learned my lesson from onsale. never again.


wow that really surprises me that they would do it again. They must be total numnuts.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

piiman said:


> wow that really surprises me that they would do it again. They must be total numnuts.


go figure. I will definitely never ever buy from onsale ever again for the rest of my life and recommend against it to everyone that mentions onsale. This probably includes MacMall/PCMall since they're part of the same company.

I learned my lesson. Never will I deal with them again.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

mputtr said:


> go figure. I will definitely never ever buy from onsale ever again for the rest of my life and recommend against it to everyone that mentions onsale. This probably includes MacMall/PCMall since they're part of the same company.
> 
> I learned my lesson. Never will I deal with them again.


Well I have to give them some credit for trying to correct their past mistake but then I can't believe they can't do simple math and cancel peoples orders again. That's just plain stupid. So I'll probably never buy from them again ...unless its a really really good deal that only they have so chances are slim.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

mputtr said:


> yeah, i actually got an update email with a status as cancelled. go figure. I learned my lesson from onsale. never again.


any reason they gave for it?


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Nope. Just an update email with status as cancelled. That's it.

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Dang...


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. My order has left the factory and is on its way. UPS finally updated.


----------



## JesusFreak316 (Sep 8, 2011)

Just wanted to say I told a friend about this on the 22nd and he got his today. Good for Onsale at least trying to make things better.


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ordered the morning of the 23rd. Not cancelled yet but still not shipped. My empty HP case is lonely.


----------



## wrblplayas13 (Aug 26, 2011)

My order was shipped out. SWEET

Leaving Memphis, TN for those that want to know.
Most thought they'd be leaving from California.


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

piiman said:


> LOL you're good! I was really dreading giving up the Calc. I was half way through programing it to emulate a PS3 and had already entered 44,234,566 ops codes in binary. The one key was/is pretty beat up.


Don't get too comfy. I have a tracking number, but UPS hasn't reported the package yet. I'm hoping the cart isn't infront of the horse.

I'm hoping it's just in a bulk container and it hits a UPS facility and gets scanned tonight. But I would think that even a bulk pickup they'd scan the tracking number off the manifest.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

I've had things that didn't show a status until basically to my house...

except this one shows it was scanned in at Memphis at 1:59pm, and departed at 2:37 pm...


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Well my order has left Memphis, TN and has arrived at my not-so-local UPS store, ready to be delivered tomorrow. Onsale seems to be faster than HP in sending me my TouchPad back which I sent for warranty.


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

Scooter70 said:


> Ordered the morning of the 23rd. Not cancelled yet but still not shipped. My empty HP case is lonely.


Woo hoo! I got the "Shipped" e-mail at 4:48am this morning but the tracking number hasn't shown up in UPS's system yet.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Well now that my new 32g touchpad is on the way I have a question.

Does anyone know how or what I will have to do to put my apps from the HP store on this one? Is it as simple as Android?


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

kernelhappy said:


> Don't get too comfy. I have a tracking number, but UPS hasn't reported the package yet. I'm hoping the cart isn't infront of the horse.
> 
> I'm hoping it's just in a bulk container and it hits a UPS facility and gets scanned tonight. But I would think that even a bulk pickup they'd scan the tracking number off the manifest.


Mine was in the same state until late yesterday. It is now trucking down the road to my house. onSale's email links for tracking, that are in the email, still show 404 page not found though but going to there order status page will get you updated tracking info.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

scifan said:


> I've had things that didn't show a status until basically to my house...
> 
> except this one shows it was scanned in at Memphis at 1:59pm, and departed at 2:37 pm...


Yeah if something is shipped USPS it may not show until its out for delivery. Their tracking sucks. I ordered a touchstone and it shipped USPS and oddly,at one point, was scanned in a Tenn. facility by Fedex.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Woohoo! Just got my second TouchPad, ordered from OnSale!


----------



## sLikk (Sep 27, 2011)

3 of my orders were cancelled from onsale. I just ordered a 32 gb tp and its on its way


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

One I ordered is now in illinois...

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

mine will be delivered today ...


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

munchy_cool said:


> mine will be delivered today ...


Mine is out for delivery but I have to go to work in 30 minutes.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

piiman said:


> Maybe after the 26th when they know how many didn't respond to the deal. I'm betting they are being very careful not to over sell and may actually be over cautious. Keep the faith!


Turns out you were right! I was one of the unlucky few who wasn't on record, so I called and gave them my info. I finally heard back from them TODAY!!!! They called me and allowed me to place an order!

According do the woman I talked to they reserved a certain quantity of touchpads for those who couldn't submit their information!!!

Yay onSale, I hope someone got a raise/promotion cuz of that idea, since what happened before


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

It is pending on my bank account but I have yet to receive the confirmation email. Hopefully i wasn't identity thefted!


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> Turns out you were right! I was one of the unlucky few who wasn't on record, so I called and gave them my info. I finally heard back from them TODAY!!!! They called me and allowed me to place an order!
> 
> According do the woman I talked to they reserved a certain quantity of touchpads for those who couldn't submit their information!!!
> 
> Yay onSale, I hope someone got a raise/promotion cuz of that idea, since what happened before


Congrats. Mine landed on my doorstep today


----------



## porterj5 (Aug 28, 2011)

I ordered my touchpad as soon as I saw this thread and it just arrived via ups today


----------



## a40dayflud (Sep 9, 2011)

I received mine today as well. OnSale was good about fixing their mistake, but I'm not sure they earned a loyal fan out of me given the events.


----------



## wrblplayas13 (Aug 26, 2011)

Received mine as well. At least OnSale did what they could to fix a very messy situation.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

Received mine as well


----------



## Neejay (Jun 27, 2011)

a40dayflud said:


> I received mine today as well. OnSale was good about fixing their mistake, but I'm not sure they earned a loyal fan out of me given the events.


I just got mine yesterday, and I agree with you 100%.

Kudos for making it right, but it shouldn't have happened like that in the first place.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Onsale couldn't help the insane demand caused by the fire sale. They aren't a company that gets ridiculously high traffic all at once nor ever expected to i'm sure. It would cost them more money for an upgraded system that they more than likely never figured they'd need. It's HP's fault and people's fault for wanting to have one so badly.

They are the only company I've seen that has bothered finding and/or obtaining more from HP and selling those to ONLY those who had made orders that were canceled on the day their system got blown the f*** up.

Also, the whole deal I went through and others, those whom order #'s were lost, could very well have been Amazon's fault since they are the ones that have no record of my canceled order and through whom I ordered.

Imho the only time you should question onsale's reliability is when it comes to an insanely demanded product that everyone else is sold out of. They at least apologized and made up for it a little. Otherwise their normal run-of-the-mill business does just fine.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

Posting from mine right now. So far I really like it.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> Onsale couldn't help the insane demand caused by the fire sale. They aren't a company that gets ridiculously high traffic all at once nor ever expected to i'm sure. It would cost them more money for an upgraded system that they more than likely never figured they'd need. It's HP's fault and people's fault for wanting to have one so badly.
> 
> They are the only company I've seen that has bothered finding and/or obtaining more from HP and selling those to ONLY those who had made orders that were canceled on the day their system got blown the f*** up.
> 
> ...


They're a large online retailer and probably generally take back orders, in the hopes of still making a sale, but I'm sure they don't normally get 200,00 over what they have in stock on a single day  they will probably implemented a line of code to prevent it in the future. What their real problem was they took to long to cancel orders causing people to miss out on other options.

But I glad they have at least attempted to correct it and help out because I now have a 32 gig TP and my boss has my old 16 gig TP. I had NO problem selling it  I had people lining up for up..

I wonder how many people that got cancelled got in on this deal?


----------

